# sense of smell



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

i put out some food for birds on my window sill, hoping to attract some pigeons to look at from my window. trouble is my window is between to apartment complex buidings and i dont see many pidgies flying through here or down on the ground around the building. i noticed the first batch was gone but i dont know if it was from the wind or what, but i wanted to know if birds like pigeons could "see" the food and seeds from afar or smell it to attract them? there are alot of pigeons in the general area though as i live in a large city.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your interest in our noble feral pigeons.

Pigeons have great eye sight and may see the pigeon seed, but once they taste it, you have a buddy for life. The problem is, once one pigeon visits and eats another one will soon appear, and before you know it you will have alot of visitors, which would be wonderful in a perfect world..

May I make a suggestion? If you want to feed the pigeons make sure it is a safe area, away from their enemies, in particular..another human being. A lot of people don't take kindly to pigeons around their apt. buildings and they may eventually try to harm them just to get rid of them, because they complain about the noise and the poop, etc. 

Reti, a moderator here has seen it all, from an innocent act of kindness, (she fed and rehabbed hurt pigeons on her balcony) to... what ended up in the poisening of all birds in the area of the apt. because the neighbors complained to the management. 

So please make sure when you attract these pigeons to feed them that you do it in a location that is safe for them, a pigeon friendly environment. Perhaps a park where they allow feeding of birds, or other secluded area.

Thanks again, for your kindness.

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there Tmojay, 

Just to answer your question about smell....no, pigeons don't smell very well and wouldn't be finding their food by scent.


----------



## casnyder (May 13, 2005)

http://www.animalbehavioronline.com/pigeonhoming.html

I find it interesting that homing pigeons deliberately deprived of their sense of smell suddenly develop difficulties in homing. I'm told that a strong anise scent attracts pigeons. 

On the other hand I've got to side with Pigeonpal2002. It would seem likely that they locate their food primarily through site.

But what do I know? I've got no wings.


----------

